# Want to sell my steam account with a bunch of games on it



## massahwahl

If anyone is interested, I'm selling my steam account which has the following games on it:

CS:S
Day Of Defeat
The complete Orange Box (will ship cds to you)

If you want it, ill give you my email and password and you can login and change the password, email, etc to whatever you like. Pm me any offers.


----------



## alexyu

If I had the $$$...


----------



## chupacabra

This is illegal, by now you should know this


----------



## massahwahl

How is it illegal?  I paid for the games doesn't that mean I can sell them? If its illegal I apologize, a buddy of mine just did the same thing and had no problems...

Why is it illegal?


----------



## TFT

STEAM™ SUBSCRIBER AGREEMENT

1. REGISTRATION AND ACTIVATION.

You may not sell or charge others for the right to use your Account, or otherwise transfer your Account.

---
Thats the last sentence in the REGISTRATION AND ACTIVATION section of the EULA.


----------



## alexyu

TFT said:


> STEAM™ SUBSCRIBER AGREEMENT
> 
> 1. REGISTRATION AND ACTIVATION.
> 
> You may not sell or charge others for the right to use your Account, or otherwise transfer your Account.
> 
> ---
> Thats the last sentence in the REGISTRATION AND ACTIVATION section of the EULA.



Please tell me that you actually read the whole EULA


----------



## TFT

alexyu said:


> Please tell me that you actually read the whole EULA



I'm a fast reader


----------



## massahwahl

Lol, well poop. I guess just ignore this... Unless someone wants to make me a 'donation' and ill 'give' you my account for free... That way I'm not violating EULA


----------



## epidemik

Yeah, I tried this a couple weeks ago and someone came and ruined my good deal...

If anyone wants *just*HL2, PM me and I'll allow you to donate a couple (5?) dollars to my cause too.


----------



## massahwahl

The EULA doesn't say you can't give someone your account, just says you can't 'transfer it'. Ill make a new email address, move my account to that then give my 'donater' both to do with as they wish.

How would you only unload one game? THAT seems impossible


----------



## DirtyD86

yeah i have a steam account with the entire HL2 series.... hl2, episode one, episode two, lost cost etc... portal, and TF2. i will accept a donation of 20 dollars


----------



## Dazzeerr

I got my second Steam account like this. Simply because my first got hacked and steam support sucks. 

I 'donated' $40 for The Orange Box, CS:Source, Garry's Mod, CS:1.6 and CZ.


----------



## massahwahl

Ill take a $40 'donation' for everything if somebody wants it.


----------



## DirtyD86

while we are on the subject i have some top notch white china heroin i will take a donation on, sexual favors and various arms and explosives as well


----------



## massahwahl

Still looking for a 'donation' I recently bought the witcher via steam so for an extra $10 you get that too


----------



## DirtyD86

ukulele_ninja said:


> Still looking for a 'donation' I recently bought the witcher via steam so for an extra $10 you get that too



good luck with sale. IMO if you pay for a product you own the product, and should be allowed to sell the product. agreeing to an EULA shouldn't really change that. 

but yeah your donation method should work just fine


----------



## Tuffie

This shall be interesting whether this thread gets left to be sold/donated to. 

These days, steam accounts are sold really cheap on other sites (no I'm not linking you) as alot of people phis them and sell, so some people have lists of 1000's of steam accounts, and no buyers. I've seen steam accs like this go on sites like previously explained for 5-10 bucks.

In all honesty, I really think this should be closed, even ebay doesn't allow the sale of steam accounts. But hey, my  opinions nothing, I'm just one guy. And just to set it strait, some text on a UELA doesn't make it a law lol! So of course it's not illegal to sell steam accounts, but sites don't like to allow it cause it's a bit of a "dirty" trade.


----------



## massahwahl

if it gets closed i wont argue or anything. I can prove its my account because my name is on it! lol, but yeah if a mod or someone doesnt think my donation idea is pushing it ill shut it down. Till then, do i hear any offers??


----------



## DCIScouts

I don't how I missed this thread before, but it is both illegal and against forum policies.  Please do not advertise selling of ANY accounts on ANY sites as they are pretty much universally against the EULA, and also in violation of forum rules.

Thread closed.


----------

